# Brit Tally of TICs in Helmand, June 2006 to February 2009



## The Bread Guy (14 Oct 2009)

Looking for something else, when I found this in the UK's House of Commons Hansard for 5 Oct 09 (PDF attached), with the following caveats about the numbers shared:


> .... The Ministry of Defence has recently completed a review of the data required to answer this question, and has revised the manner in which we classify and present data to ensure consistency.
> 
> The numbers of troops in contact events (regardless of the instigator) involving the International Security Assistance Force (ISAF) and insurgents in Helmand province as part of Task Force Helmand for each complete month from June 2006 to February 2009 for which verified data is available are shown below.
> 
> ...



Also interesting is the heading under which the question is classified:  "Afghanistan: Peacekeeping Operations"


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Oct 2009)

...now that I've created a .jpg version of it:


----------

